# Multiple sd/microsd card reader?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

I am planning on buying a asus eee ep121 but it comes with a meager 64gb memory and i wanted to know if anyone could find a card reader that can hold multiple microsd cards or normal sd cards.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

here is an example.
Lexar Multi-Card Reader Card reader ( external ) - Hi-Speed USB - CompactFlash Card type I, CompactFlash Card type II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard, SD Memory Card, Memory Stick Duo, xD-Picture Card, Memory Stick PRO Duo, miniSD, RS


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are looking for card reader than can hold more than 1 of the same card, I have not seen one.

What about an external HD ?

BG


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> here is an example.
> Lexar Multi-Card Reader Card reader ( external ) - Hi-Speed USB - CompactFlash Card type I, CompactFlash Card type II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard, SD Memory Card, Memory Stick Duo, xD-Picture Card, Memory Stick PRO Duo, miniSD, RS


 no i mean have like 2 or 3 (dream 5) of the same kind of slot


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> If you are looking for card reader than can hold more than 1 of the same card, I have not seen one.
> 
> What about an external HD ?
> 
> BG


 i would but i might drop it and break the hdd i want a multiple microsd holder because i could probably drop a micro sd card off the mepire state building and it wouldnt break


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

oh then never seen one sorry .


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

USB thumb drive?


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

gcavan said:


> USB thumb drive?


Nah I want to have multiple micro sd cards because they have a greater memory per USB port and are smaller


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

eurika(if thats how you spell it lol) all i have to do is buy a usb hub, cut the board, solder the cut wires, then solder wires from the contacts(or just glue idk if the heat will damage it) to behing the usb ports then snip off the usb ports, then simply compact it and coat in hot glue!


----------



## Maddog1331 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been looking for something like this for awhile. Found one today, but I think it is too pricey (40 something bucks is the cheapeset I have seen). Anyway, these things do exist so here you go:

Multi-SD Card Reader – Looks Like A Toaster Of Sorts | MP4 Nation Blog


----------

